# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  خواهشا کمکم کنید برای ثبت نام کنکور

## hrostami

سلام خدمت دوستان، لطفا کسانی که اطلاع دارن راهنمایی کنن...
من خودم در کنکور ثبت نام کردم و فکر میکنم اشتباهی رخ داده. این باکس که نوشته نمرات و سوابق پیش دانشگاهی صحیح اصلا برای دوستام(که کافی نت ها ثبت نامشون رو انجام دادن) وجود نداره!!

----------


## mobina__76

_پشت کنکوری؟_

----------


## Pooya_77

برای من وجود داشت اگه نمرات درست بوده باید تایید میکردی و در غیر اینصورت خیر رو میزدی

----------


## dorsa20

نمراتتون مگه درست نبوده؟

----------


## hero93

این باکس برای اون ها هم وجود داشته شما حواستون نبود 
خوب الان نمی خواد استرس داشته باشید برید ویرایش کنید

----------


## hrostami

> _پشت کنکوری؟_


 نه ؛ دانش آموزم

----------


## hrostami

> نمراتتون مگه درست نبوده؟



من هنوز دانش آموزم.... نمره ای نگرفتم

----------


## hrostami

دوستان ممنون از توجهتون.....خودشون درستش کردن

----------

